# Buscopan?



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm still grasping at straws after Levbid was taken off the market and Bentyl doesn't work for me. I bought some Buscopan online and it's coming in a few days. Anyone find this drug effective? Tips on when to take it? Compare/Contrast to Levsinex/Levbid?


----------

